# Netgear PTV3000



## MudPuppy2015

I purchased a Netgear PTV3000 to mirror what is on my IPhone and IPad to my TV. Te device works perfectly with my Windows 8 computer..

Can not figure how to use this with my IPhone and Ipad.


----------



## SpywareDr

Netgear Support > PTV3000 FAQ's


> *Does the PTV3000 support Apple devices such as iPads, iPhones and others?*
> 
> No, it will not work.


:sad:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

It's designed for devices with Miracast (Android) or Intel WiDi.

Works flawlessly with Android devices, I love mine.


----------



## MudPuppy2015

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It's designed for devices with Miracast (Android) or Intel WiDi. Works flawlessly with Android devices, I love mine.


Weird because IPHONE and iPads are popular puppies. I bet the peeps at Netgear do not know iPhones exist.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Or rather your strictly controlled iPhones and iPods by Apple is what causes these things. You're blaming Netgear, when its Apple's fault.


----------



## MartyF81

I wouldn't mess with that thing if you have Apple Devices. Get and Apple TV. You can not only mirror your Apple devices... but do a whole bunch of other things as well.

The PVT3000 is a one trick pony for $50.


----------



## MudPuppy2015

MartyF81 said:


> I wouldn't mess with that thing if you have Apple Devices. Get and Apple TV. You can not only mirror your Apple devices... but do a whole bunch of other things as well. The PVT3000 is a one trick pony for $50.


I purchased an Apple TV device yesterday. That should work fine.


----------

